# Wired2Fish and Rod Glove Giveaway



## fender66 (Aug 19, 2013)

Another GREAT Giveaway from our friends and TinBoats Sponsor *Wired2Fish* along with Rod Glove

Mechanics use wrenches, screwdrivers, and sockets as their tools of the trade. Anglers use rods, reels and baits. Expensive tools for the mechanic need a tool box, anglers protect their investment with Rod Glove products.

Our latest giveaway will equip 3 anglers with a full array of Rod Glove products to protect their rods and reels plus keep baits from tangling and hooking something other than a fish.

Each winner will receive:

* 2 Wired2Fish branded Rod Gloves (now available in our Store)
2 Bait Gloves
2 Reel Gloves (baitcasting)
2 Rod Glove Savers 8″
2 Rod Glove Wraps*




All you have to do is sign up for a chance to win by clicking the link below!

https://www.wired2fish.com/rod-glove-10-giveaway


----------

